# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  My Proposal To Get Our School a 3D Printer

## jlesoski

I recently got offered the opportunity to apply for a "grant" for my school through 3rd party members of my cities community. It was offered to all the public schools in our cities district. I myself being interested in 3D printing for over half a year now got behind the movement and with a little help from another student and a teacher who proof read my written application, I was able to put together what I think is pretty solid application for this grant. We are turning in the application video and write up either the 30th of April for judging. I thought you guys would appreciate the all the hard work I put into this process and maybe give me some feed back. Also possibly use it as an example if you are trying to get a Printer for your high school.

Link for Video: 



 Link for App Process: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Gvc...xSlDY/viewform

 Link for App Write up:https://www.dropbox.com/s/aoh6t96bve...%20Central.pdf
 Ill keep you guys updated on if we receive the printer or not at the end of this whole process! -Cheers

----------


## gamma-raze

This is great.  Exactly what I want to see from students around the world.  Keep us updated on if you guys get the grant or not.

----------


## BrennaFullen

I think the 3D printer for school is really cool, you should buy it. Many students will be able to implement their projects. using this print. You can also buy dissertation by visiting this service www.paperial.com. You have many opportunities, the main thing for you is to implement them correctly.

----------


## Susanne

This is good work which should be kept going as it is going to make the future more bright and 3d printed to help others.

----------


## josewalters

Great work

----------

